# me and Abby are new here!! XD*pics*



## abby_56789 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey everyone Im Brittney! Im 15yro and love to do EVERYTHING!! lol
I currently own a 3yro reigesterd QH mare, Abbiglae. Her show name is Wrapped Up Good.
I am training her to in halter classes, hunters, jumpers, english and western pleasure, and maybe barrels..not so sure though! well enough talking here is a few pics.
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/Abbiglae/22.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/camera-*****-1234/Abbiglae/abby.jpg
so ya there ya go!! i will have more pics in the "post pics here" forum or whatever its called!! XD


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!! hope you enjoy your self on here!!


----------



## msaddle (Dec 13, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Welcome, welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Aww she's so pretty!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME BRITTNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see new faces :lol: 

Lyne.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum 

your horse is a cutie


----------

